# Have you named your Echo?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess it doesn't matter so much.  Only place it shows is in Echo settings.  I don't think there's any place else?  Trying to think of a name for her/him.  I guess it's a her cuz her call name is Alexa.  Haven't come up with anything yet.  

If I could get a second Echo for $99 (or less) again, I might.  Another for the bedroom.  Don't know where I'd plug it in though.  Couple sockets in there are behind BIG pieces of furniture.  Definitely hard to get to.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Having to address her as Alexa kind of puts a crimp in clever naming ideas.

Just so y'all know, the real Alexa is at my house. The rest of you have impostors. Just wanted to get that straight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, mine is the real Alexa!!

Sandpiper, get someone to help you move a big piece once and plug in a surge protector with a long cord.  That's what I did to reach the outlet behind the china cupboard.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I rely on powerstrips in my very, very old walk-up apartment.  Never occurred to me to name my Echo speaker, since I call it Alexa.  

I need to call Amazon to find out why the Echo apps on my HD6 and HDX 8.9" do not work any more.  The HDX 8.9 Echo app asks me if I want to install an Echo and the music library says I don't have anything.  The app on echo.amazon.com works.  I use that more often anyway.  Just haven't had a chance to call customer service yet.  Seems like I'm always at work or getting ready to go to work or unwinding afterwards.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Yes, I named it "Alexa."

My Fire phone is "Phoenix."

My Voyage is "Lethe."

My Fire 6 is "Acheron." (I named my daughters' Fire 6's Styxx and Blossom).

That's one think I love about Amazon devices, the ability to name them!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I rely on powerstrips in my very, very old walk-up apartment. Never occurred to me to name my Echo speaker, since I call it Alexa.
> 
> I need to call Amazon to find out why the Echo apps on my HD6 and HDX 8.9" do not work any more. The HDX 8.9 Echo app asks me if I want to install an Echo and the music library says I don't have anything. The app on echo.amazon.com works. I use that more often anyway. Just haven't had a chance to call customer service yet. Seems like I'm always at work or getting ready to go to work or unwinding afterwards.


Uninstall the app and then download it again from the App Store. That happened to mine last week (or so) and re-downloading fixed the problem.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Never occurred to me to name my Echo speaker, since I call it Alexa.


Didn't occur to me either. Then in looking around the on-computer Echo app, found place to rename it in Settings. Also in Your Devices on Amazon.

I e-mailed Echo support about something and also asked if possible to somehow reset call name other than Alexa or Amazon. Reply was they're working on it -- at least a choice of more names if not simply choosing it yourself. "Alexa" is kind of a mouthful. "Amazon" is said too often when not talking to her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Didn't occur to me either. Then in looking around the on-computer Echo app, found place to rename it in Settings. Also in Your Devices on Amazon.
> 
> I e-mailed Echo support about something and also asked if possible to somehow reset call name other than Alexa or Amazon. Reply was they're working on it -- at least a choice of more names if not simply choosing it yourself. "Alexa" is kind of a mouthful. "Amazon" is said too often when not talking to her.


Yeah, when it was released they said there would be a chance to have a different name eventually. If you have the TV or radio on a lot, when we get to pick a different name, you need to be careful that it doesn't sound like something else that is said a lot on TV or radio. Like, don't call it "breaking news" or "news at 11"  Alexa is bad enough!

Betsy


----------

